# Plus de multiroom Airplay....



## koichi (30 Juin 2017)

Hello,
Je viens de me rendre compte que je n'avais plus la possibilité de faire du multiroom (plusieurs enceintes qui diffusent la même musique) depuis le passage à la version beta...
Rencontrez-vous aussi ce problème ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2017)

Probablement le début d'implementation d'Airplay 2 qui comporte des bugs, à moins que ce soit certaines de tes enceintes qui ne soient pas compatibles


----------



## koichi (1 Juillet 2017)

Jusqu'à présent ça marchait.
Ca marche aussi avec iTunes sous Sierra, j'arrive à balancer le son sur mon ampli Denon ET sur mon enceinte GGMM...


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2017)

Ben oui mais entre temps tu as installé une version beta de MacOS HighSierra qui embarque une nouvelle version d'AirPlay: AirPlay 2

Il est possible que cette version comporte des bugs, ou que certaines fonctionnalités ne soient pas encore implémentées ou encore que ce soit le matériel que tu utilises en diffusion du son qui ne soit plus compatible avec cette nouvelle version d'Airplay...


----------



## koichi (3 Juillet 2017)

Non non, j'ai pas installé High Sierra, je veux bien tester sur les appareils iOs, mais pas sur mon macbook pro !!!
J'espère juste que c'est une fonctionnalité qui n'a pas encore été implantée, sinon Apple n'est pas sympa de supprimer une fonction qui marchait très bien jusqu'à présent...

Edit : j'étais au courant pour Airplay 2, j'espère juste qu'ils ne vont pas brider Airplay 1!


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2017)

Pourquoi dis-tu dans ton 1er message "...depuis le passage à la version beta..." alors?
De quelle version beta parles-tu?


----------



## koichi (3 Juillet 2017)

La beta d'iOs TV


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2017)

Ah ok... alors ma reponse est la même en remplaçant bêta de High Sierra par beta de tvOS.


----------

